# Rocky does it right



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

At least IMNSHO Rocky Mtn. is on the right path with their eBike line. To start with they developed their own motor system based on 48v. This compared to the norm of 36v systems on all the other majors bikes makes a significant difference. A larger voltage system will actually provide power more efficiently via needing less Amps to achieve the desired legal watt output up to a point and the difference between the two is not huge but if you can gain performance just by increasing voltage why not?

Certainly their first attempt had some teething problems, literally, they have done all they can to alleviate it and it seems the latest models reflect that. I suspect that there is still going to be some drive noise but it would not keep me at least from lusting after one of these.

https://www.bikeradar.com/news/rocky-mountain-instinct-powerplay-electric-bike/

I would assume they gained wh's by using 5A 2170 cells which is what all the manufacturers are doing these days to jump from 500 to 700wh's +/- but for some reason not touting it. The fact that the battery is so well integrated as to not be easily accessed for charging off the bike does create a problem for those that don't have a heated garage but by no means exclusive to this bike and there are others that in the name of "stealth" also have gone this route and will continue to do so.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

I love what they are up to for sure, but...with even the big guys having learning problems, it would be nerve racking to go down this route. But, huge respect for them investing in what they think is a better direction. Would love to ride one.


----------



## wasabot (Feb 3, 2019)

FWIW, full carbon at 22.6kg is not light and unless the motor is waterproof, there is no advantage to this setup over the major manufacturers...


----------



## KtownRider (Nov 14, 2019)

I just got my first real MTB & it's a EMTB  Super happy with my new hobby & already scouting out my future upgrade. RM has my attention so if their drive system holds up to user testing over the next couple years I think I will buy one.


----------

